# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Just wanted to wish all my fellow Canadians a very happy Thanksgiving  My family celebrated on Saturday and I thought I'd share the photos at the same time


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving. 

Just put my turkey in the oven.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures, and happy thanksgiving


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your Thanksgiving with us, the beautiful scenery and your two beautiful babies.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all too

Just Gator and I...had turkey thighs - his raw of coarse


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! Awesome fall pictures of you pups.


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

Nice pics, really loving the scenery


----------



## Hollygrl55 (Oct 10, 2012)

Newbie needing some help posting pics??


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Major Turkey hang-over here today  But it was a great long weekend! Hope all you fellow Canucks enjoyed time with friends and family. Love the pics  -Frank


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Great Photos Happy Gobble Gobble Turkey Day to you too!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I finally finished the last of the turkey yesterday, I'm swearing off anymore turkey until Christmas! My parents raise their own and they taste awesome but twice a year is enough for me

Holly, if you go to the "Pictures Pictures Pictures" forum and look at the stickies on top there's lots of info on how to upload and resize pictures


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish AZ had four seasons. F this ugly, dead, dry, disgusting, barren, wasteland of a state that should never have been colonized...

....Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Melina said:


> I wish AZ had four seasons. F this ugly, dead, dry, disgusting, barren, wasteland of a state that should never have been colonized...
> 
> ....Beautiful pictures!


I feel your pain Melina we were stuck down in Mississippi for years with only Summer and two months of rain for winter and hated it. Now we've got the trees changing colors with a bite of cold in the air and would NEVER go back to that.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I love this time of year! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! I can't wait for our Turkey Day


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy belated Thanksgiving to everybody north of the border. Hope everybody had a great holiday. T-Day is my favorite holiday!


----------

